# Wavy Tail?



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Exactly! Sometimes it goes along breed lines, sometimes its just chance. My gelding is a Kentucky Mountain horse and has a wavy, thick mane and tail that get dreds,lol. His half brother's is completely straight and smooth.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Both of my appies have wavy tails. They are a total pain to keep from having dreadlocks.


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

My Missouri fox trotters have both wavy mane and tails. I agree with it having something to do with the breed lines, or something similar.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

My Appaloosa has a long wavy tail, while all my other horses have straight tails...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok good lol, my tb has a wavy tail just making sure it was normal


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My appy cross gelding and my shire cross colt both have very wavy tails, while my paint cross mare and my pony mare both have stick straight tails. All four have very full, beautiful tails, (well. Claymore's will be once it finishes growing out anyways. The top half is!) and I find only that the wavy tails take a little more care and application of products to keep brushed out or they go into spirals.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Gracie's tail is very curly. If I don't brush it out every day, it takes a ton of Show Sheen to untangle it all. It turns into dreadlocks. 

There is also a difference in texture. Between my two horses, I have three textures, haha. Ricci's white hair is very soft, Gracie's a little less soft, and Ricci's black hair is wiry like a wired hair dog. I find it very interesting.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Both of my appies have wavy tails. They are a total pain to keep from having dreadlocks.


I snorted when I read this! So very true. Both of my appies have very wavy spirally tails, and yup, you're right it is a pain! Maybe I should just let the "dreadlocks" take over! Wouldn't that look cool! LOL!

Just remembered that when T's winter coat get wet it's very wavy too. Interesting, wonder if there is some curly horse mixed in somewhere?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

my horse has waves in her mane and some in her tail. If I comb it she gets all fro-ed out so I put conditioner in it to lay it down. She is like me. I have curly hair and have to put a lot of product in my hair...lol


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

My draft cross has the biggest, fullest, waviest tail.

Super Nova


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

My filly has a wavy tail and my last horse had a wavy tail. The weird thing is, there tails arent as...silky(i guess thats the word to use)as the horses with straight tails. My Paint filly has a wavy mane and tail and my bay QH just had a wavy tail. Its very interesting.


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

My appy has a straight tail, and so does my mare... His is like fine hair, you can usually just comb your fingers through it. My mare's tail on the other hand, despite it being straight, is so wirey and tangly that she gets dreadlocks quite often.

The Morgan's I'm working with right now ALL have wavey manes and tails. All of them. .__.;;


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Just depends. None of my horses have curly tails but I like the curls for show so I get them wet and braid them for the night before the show. I take them out in th emorning and hairspray them to stay


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Mare has a straight tail; gelding has a naturally wavy one. His never seems to knot up or form dreadlocks though.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

LoverofHorses said:


> My Missouri fox trotters have both wavy mane and tails. I agree with it having something to do with the breed lines, or something similar.


My Fox Trotter has a wavy tail, but a straight mane. Her tail hairs are super strong and course, and her mane hairs are thin and break easily. It's weird.

She's had it since she was a baby:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3363/3523838532_75f1de941f_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3638/3523042771_562da258c2_o.jpg


Here she is now: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3257/3122006284_f7f362ab63_b.jpg


Her sire has a way tail: http://www.missourifoxtrottersatoz.com/images/B13 BLACK CLOUD C.jpg

But her dam doesn't.




I think it's gorgeous when it's brushed out, but it gets tangled so easily and becomes dreads (like someone else said), haha.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Jack has plenty of natural wave in his tail. It's pretty thick as well (wavy manes and tails tend to be). Oddly enough, it rarely gets bad tangles. A bit "stuck together" if you get what I mean, but nothing a little show sheen and a brush doesn't fix with minimal effort. His mane is very thick as well but is straight as a stick.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love Buzzs tail, I brush it like everyone day and it has like soft waves to it, he mane only a little bit wavy.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My Quarter horse mare has a very wavy mane and tail, and my Quarter horse gelding has very straight mane and tail (But his fur curls when it is wet).


----------

